
Show HN: Tweet about your product to the followers of your competitor - cod3boy
https://targetcompetitor.com/
======
jacquesm
This may be legal but it certainly isn't ethical. Companies that use your
service will likely suffer brand damage as a consequence.

~~~
cod3boy
I thought of like a version of cold emailing but more targetted. Just a little
hack to get users. Not sure if this isn't ethical. But I am open to shutting
it down if everyone thinks it's not ethical :) This isn't our primary product,
just stumbled on the idea while I was exploring growth tactics.

------
onion2k
Twitter has a new policy that states if you're blocked by a small number of
people in a short space of time then your account will be shadow-banned (you
can tweet but it won't show up in people's timelines). This is probably a
quick and easy way to get caught out by that.

~~~
ship_it
Quick fix: create new account that will check if tweets are visible to that
user.

~~~
troydavis
If your marketing strategy involves throwaway Twitter accounts (or spamming
strangers via Twitter), you’re doing it - for any definition of “it” - wrong.
Come up with something better; it’s not hard.

~~~
ship_it
You obviously do not work in marketing.

~~~
troydavis
Or I do but I’ve read and agree with
[http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2008/01/permission-m...](http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2008/01/permission-
mark.html) (and the book, short though it is) and other experts. Godin says it
perfectly:

> … the new power of the best consumers to ignore marketing. It realizes that
> treating people with respect is the best way to earn their attention.

Basically, a marketer trying to force their stuff on people - interruption
marketing - either doesn’t understand their value proposition well enough to
spot ways that it can actually help customers, or is too lazy to act on those
ideas.

